# Camping around St. Louis Zoo IL.



## highrigger_1

Has anyone camped around The St. Louis Zoo area? Where and how did you like it?

Thanks 
Highrigger_1


----------



## schnauzermom

I am from Missouri and I wish that I could help you but we haven't ever camped around St. Louis. Hopefully someone can give you the info you need.


----------



## missouricamper

You post has be a little confused with the "IL" behind St. Louis Zoo (??) - but I'll assume you mean the St. Louis Zoo in Missouri.

There is no campground REALLY close - though it is in Forest Park, there is no place to camp. However, there are several places in St. Louis to camp if you don't mind a little drive. We prefer state parks, and Babler State Park in west county is pretty nice. There is an RV park in St. Charles (40 minute drive?), Sundermeier RV Park, that gets a lot of nice reviews (I've never been there - I live here). Also, I understand that the local casinos have nice RV parking (Casino Queen is on the Illinois side of the river and MetroLink is available from there to the zoo). There are others, just out of town in almost every direction. A good resource for campgrounds in the Missouri and Illinois area is:

www.rvingthemidwestconnection.com

If this is your first trip to the zoo, you are in for a real treat!


----------

